#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-14
<Nivex> ashburn'd?
<Nivex> gah, sorry wrong channel. my channel numbers moved
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-15
<holstein> quickard: OH
<holstein> whats up?
<holstein> i just noticed the 03:20 [freenode] quickard [~quassel@cpe-174-098-129-033.triad.res.rr.com] requested CTCP VERSION from holstein:
<holstein> and found it rude
<holstein> are you there?
<quickard> yes sorry
<quickard> I didnt mean to version you
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> AH.. no worries
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-16
<Wonnenangshonat> Hello
<holstein> Wonnenangshonat: !
<Wonnenangshonat> hi holstein
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-17
<Nivex> who would I talk to about pleading for a particular package to get rebased from unstable to make it into Precise?
<Nivex> hmm, it would be for server, so I bet Dustin Kirkland would be the guy
<holstein> Nivex: is it something you could offere to maintain/pacakge?
<holstein> i think that would make it easier
<Nivex> It's not so much a maintain thing as just grabbing the newer ver from unstable
<Nivex> bind9
<holstein> hopefully
<holstein> wont hurt to ask
<Nivex> I want it for DNS64 capability
<holstein> you could emediately have a backport bug or whatever it takes
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-12-11
<Tasha> Hello
#ubuntu-us-nc 2017-12-11
<TheYosefu> There really is a IRC chat for everyone
